# Wrigglies In Dunstable?



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Hiya, anyone know when the new rep shop in dunstable is opening??


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

yep! end of august,well hopefully,was ment to be mid august but better not to rush. worth the wait though its gonna be ssweeet


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

And it's going to be AWESOME!!! We've been to the site and they've told us their plans and what's going where! It's REALLY going to brilliant! I can't wait and I don't live anywhere near, but we'll be there on opening day.

Marc and Paul are great, very knowledgeable and passionate people.


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

5 mins walk for meeeeeeeee


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> And it's going to be AWESOME!!! We've been to the site and they've told us their plans and what's going where! It's REALLY going to brilliant! I can't wait and I don't live anywhere near, but we'll be there on opening day.
> 
> Marc and Paul are great, very knowledgeable and passionate people.


iv been watching it come together first hand and its blooming impressive!
yes and marc and paul are great very experienced along with the rest of wrigglies.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Whys it gonna be so good,..?


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

a reptile shop,very modernized is how i would put it.also eventully with a serpentarium upstairs


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

ooooh fabulous!! Its only 5 mins walk from me so Ill be glad to get my rep stuff from somewhere close!! but the only problem is im going to be tempted to go in whenever im out doing shopping and I just know Ill see reps that I want to buy!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! :lol2:

(kicks bf up the bum to make lots of vivs!!):flrt::no1:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Excellent ... so you'll be at the opening then?


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

definatly, so long as someone lets me know when the definate date is i will be there!!:2thumb:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Don't worry - I'll be posting EVERYWHERE!!!! They've been in my sig for god knows how long!! :lol2:


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> Don't worry - I'll be posting EVERYWHERE!!!! They've been in my sig for god knows how long!! :lol2:


yeah il be there alright! yeah i know i remember contacting you about your sig ages ago,which has now led to me meeting wrigglies and becoming good friends with marc and hazel so(just got back from theirs actually).........so thanks really i guess!


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww, that's nice , I'm bringing people together! :lol2:


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Cant wait for the new shop to open! Ill be so glad to be able to get me rats/mice and equiptment from somewhere nearby!
Was you at the houghton fair with wrigglies then paulskin?
My old mate was there helping them out, holding a burm called dave I believe? lol


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> Awww, that's nice , I'm bringing people together! :lol2:


lol Marie, will they be having Venomous?


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

FoxyMumma said:


> Cant wait for the new shop to open! Ill be so glad to be able to get me rats/mice and equiptment from somewhere nearby!
> Was you at the houghton fair with wrigglies then paulskin?
> My old mate was there helping them out, holding a burm called dave I believe? lol


nah i had too miss it as i was moving house,really wanted to go.
not sure they have a burm called dave......who is your old mate?



Declan123 said:


> lol Marie, will they be having Venomous?


not straight away.but they do have a private cobra dunno if it will be on show though


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

The Egyptian cobra is for the shop as far as I'm aware. It's the one we have currently Dec, you know the pussycat!! :lol2:


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> The Egyptian cobra is for the shop as far as I'm aware. It's the one we have currently Dec, you know the pussycat!! :lol2:


i also heard it was very placid.do you know when marc is getting his super tiger retic? i am i right that you are richards other half??


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

paulskin said:


> nah i had too miss it as i was moving house,really wanted to go.
> not sure they have a burm called dave......who is your old mate?


My mate is Lynda, Her and her mum are friends of Hazel's? I believe thats one of the owners?


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

yeah it is.was well annoyed i missed the show


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

I Didnt go along either didnt know they were gonna be there, ah well I'm sure the'll be lots more shows!:2thumb:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> The Egyptian cobra is for the shop as far as I'm aware. It's the one we have currently Dec, you know the pussycat!! :lol2:



Haha, tis a corn in disguise


----------

